# Ready X Wick



## Rob Fisher (8/9/16)

Spydro said:


> FWIW with all my big coil builds larger than 2.5mm it is NOT less is more on wicking... they require massive wicking and I wick the cotton way tighter in those coils than I did in those back in the 2.5mm and smaller coil cotton days. I "manicure" the cotton if the tank needs that for them to work flawlessly AND don't have long tails down in my tanks.
> 
> I also really need to pick up some 4mm RxW XL to go with my 3mm. The 4mm would be the cats meow in some of my tanks.



Yip @Spydro as I found out this morning...

I really need to try RxW again... I have a small amount left after giving most of it away to mates who really love it... I have never taken to it but the thought of wick that lasts a month or more is really appealing... maybe I'll dig it out and try it in a Serpent.


----------



## Jan (8/9/16)

Spydro said:


> Nothing can beat RxW if built right and it will work in the particular atty. I have ran the same RxW wick in some of my Reo atty's for 6 months to much longer with some liquids by just dry burning it now at then. The wire gives up long before the RxW does. I seldom pushed my Reo builds above 60W though.


Help RxW???


----------



## Spydro (8/9/16)

Jan said:


> Help RxW???



READYxWICK. 
http://store.rbasupplies.com/
However, it can not be shipped out of the USA legally.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/16)

Jan said:


> Help RxW???



Fully name is Ready X Wick and it's a ceramic wicking material that looks like silica wick but can be dry burnt clean after use and start all over again... it lasts and last and the Reonauts that use it report wicks lasting 2-6 months as in @Spydro's case.

I managed to get some from a mate in the USA along with a Woodvil I bought... I have tried it multiple times and have never taken to the taste... but @Andre and @Genosmate both swear by it and use it all the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (8/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Fully name is Ready X Wick and it's a ceramic wicking material that looks like silica wick but can be dry burnt clean after use and start all over again... it lasts and last and the Reonauts that use it report wicks lasting 2-6 months as in @Spydro's case.
> 
> I managed to get some from a mate in the USA along with a Woodvil I bought... *I have tried it multiple times and have never taken to the taste... *but @Andre and @Genosmate both swear by it and use it all the time.



RxW does not impart any "taste" at all to the vape. If anything it would have far less of a possibility of doing so than say cotton or Rayon because it doesn't char like they do. Maybe you like the charred taste better?  Or maybe you are not building your coils for it right?
If you can clarify what you mean by that comment it will make more sense to me to maybe be able to offer suggestions, etc.


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/16)

Spydro said:


> RxW does not impart any "taste" at all to the vape. If anything it would have far less of a possibility of doing so than say cotton or Rayon because it doesn't char like they do. Maybe you like the charred taste better?  Or maybe you are not building your coils for it right?
> If you can clarify what you mean by that comment it will make more sense to me to maybe be able to offer suggestions, etc.



Funny I get a "taste" from it...it's been so long since I tried it maybe I should try it again and see if I still get a "taste" and then try and describe it...

PS I'm going to move the RxW messages to a new RxW thread...


----------



## Spydro (8/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Funny I get a "taste" from it...it's been so long since I tried it maybe I should try it again and see if I still get a "taste" and then try and describe it...
> 
> PS I'm going to move the RxW messages to a new RxW thread...



My first guess is you are not making the coils right. RxW requires a specific exact "fit" in the coils to get the best results with it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/16)

Ready X Wick Discussions


----------



## Greyz (8/9/16)

Where can I get some locally and who do I have to sleep with?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/9/16)

Was also looking after watching a video online but havent seen it locally yet...looks pretty cool


----------



## Spydro (8/9/16)

You will not find it locally in SA. READYxWICK can not be shipped out of the USA legally.


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/9/16)

Thanks @Spydro ...thanks...real bummer that...have you used it and does it match the hype


----------



## Spydro (8/9/16)

It way more than matches the hype if coiled right @incredible_hullk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (8/9/16)

What exactly is this Ready X Wick and why can it not be shipped out side of the US (legally).

Who is going to be the one to arrange for some to be shipped to South Africa


----------



## Blu_Marlin (8/9/16)

Why.... @Rob Fisher  I almost want to take a trip stateside just to pick up some RxW


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/9/16)

PsyCLown said:


> What exactly is this Ready X Wick and why can it not be shipped out side of the US (legally).
> 
> Who is going to be the one to arrange for some to be shipped to South Africa



Its a wicking material thats made of ceramic, if I remember correctly, to replace the cotton....its the rage over the pond


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Why.... @Rob Fisher  I almost want to take a trip stateside just to pick up some RxW



So sorry @Blu_Marlin!


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Why.... @Rob Fisher  I almost want to take a trip stateside just to pick up some RxW


And go to Hooters

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spydro (8/9/16)

PsyCLown said:


> What exactly is this Ready X Wick and why can it not be shipped out side of the US (legally).
> 
> Who is going to be the one to arrange for some to be shipped to South Africa



It's basically a woven tube of ceramic fiber that is high temperature treated in several sizes. It imparts no flavor to the vape, it will not burn in vape gear so lasts for months with many liquids with occasional dry burning (dry burning restores it to lily white, it will usually outlast the wire the coil is wrapped with), and is the fastest wicking material so no dry hits even chain vaping.

It cannot be shipped out of the US on a MFG protection regulation here that is rigorously prosecuted. With up to a million dollar fine for doing so, good luck finding a US citizen that will ship it to SA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (8/9/16)

PsyCLown said:


> What exactly is this Ready X Wick and why can it not be shipped out side of the US (legally).
> 
> Who is going to be the one to arrange for some to be shipped to South Africa


I`ve been lusting after this for a while now. From what I`ve gathered is that one of the uses, apart from vaping, is for shielding wire/looms on missiles and space craft from extremely high temperatures. The US does not want it to fall into the wrong hands. I wouldn’t risk asking someone to send me some from the US as it carries a huge fine if caught. $500 000.00 IIRC.


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/9/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> I`ve been lusting after this for a while now. From what I`ve gathered is that one of the uses, apart from vaping, is for shielding wire/looms on missiles and space craft from extremely high temperatures. The US does not want it to fall into the wrong hands. I wouldn’t risk asking someone to send me some from the US as it carries a huge fine if caught. $500 000.00 IIRC.



Aah so thats the real reason it can be shipped...WMDs


----------



## Stosta (8/9/16)

Spydro said:


> It's basically a woven tube of ceramic fiber that is high temperature treated in several sizes. It imparts no flavor to the vape, it will not burn in vape gear so lasts for months with many liquids with occasional dry burning (dry burning restores it to lily white, it will usually outlast the wire the coil is wrapped with), and is the fastest wicking material so no dry hits even chain vaping.
> 
> It cannot be shipped out of the US on a MFG protection regulation here that is rigorously prosecuted. With up to a million dollar fine for doing so, good luck finding a US citizen that will ship it to SA.


So... @Spydro ... Have I ever told you what a handsome, funny, intelligent person you are?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## RichJB (8/9/16)

Why couldn't we make it here?


----------



## Spydro (8/9/16)

Stosta said:


> So... @Spydro ... Have I ever told you what a handsome, funny, intelligent person you are?



@Stosta you're not the first SA guy who has tried to get me to send RxW to them (one even tried twice). A SA gal would have a better chance ,but she'd still have to pay the fine and do the jail time.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## PsyCLown (8/9/16)

Hmm.... I guess one of those forwarding shipping services will be great right about now?


----------



## Genosmate (8/9/16)

What you guys need is a good upstanding USA citizen to order some along with some wicks for candles.Throw RXW packing away put it with candle wicks and ship it.
Bob's your uncle,Fanny's your Aunt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Spydro (8/9/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Hmm.... I guess one of those forwarding shipping services will be great right about now?



While some of them might not know about the regs against forwarding it, I can assure you that US Customs does know them, could stop the package and initiate legal proceedings against the shippers.


----------



## Blu_Marlin (8/9/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Hmm.... I guess one of those forwarding shipping services will be great right about now?


AFAIK it the sellers responsibility to make sure that the person they sell it to will not export it from the US. So probably no shipping to forwarding address. I'm also wondering about the 08/08 regulations requiring vape related/classified gear requiring a signature when received within the US. Would we still be able to use a forwarding shipping service to receive it?


----------



## Blu_Marlin (8/9/16)

I was wondering if there are B&Ms that keep them over there.


----------



## Stosta (8/9/16)

Spydro said:


> @Stosta you're not the first SA guy who has tried to get me to send RxW to them (one even tried twice). A SA gal would have a better chance ,but she'd still have to pay the fine and do the jail time.


I'm totally asking on behalf of one of our managers. I'm more than happy her paying the fine and doing the time.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/16)

PsyCLown said:


> Hmm.... I guess one of those forwarding shipping services will be great right about now?



Tried that... got nowhere! That option she don't work.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/16)

Stosta said:


> I'm totally asking on behalf of one of our managers. I'm more than happy her paying the fine and doing the time.



And I know which manager you are referring to @Stosta! Send me a bottle of free juice and I won't say a word.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stosta (9/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> And I know which manager you are referring to @Stosta! Send me a bottle of free juice and I won't say a word.


 I should have seen that one coming!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (9/9/16)

They say a cop has to think like a criminal to catch one. This is why....

Get friend in US to buy a bag/backpack/etc. that closes with a rope





Then friend buys Ready X Wick and dye it same color as bag with some food coloring.
Replace rope of bag with dyed RXW and ship as gift to you.
Once here, you can remove food coloring with vinegar, dry burn and use it as normal.

Tadum, tssss

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2 | Creative 2


----------

